# LED upgrade



## Millns84 (2 Sep 2017)

Morning everyone

I'm a long time lurker of the forum but have only just signed up to get some advice on a new light fitting for my Fluval Roma 240.

I'm currently using a Fluval Aquasky and some cheap Ebay 50w full spectrum LED light but I'm wanting to get back to the original tank hood just for aesthetics as the eBay light has to be perched on top of the tank rather than concealed within the hood.

I've been looking at two units in particular, the Fluval Fresh and Plant 2.0 and Interpet Tri-spec. One thing I'm a bit concerned about is that the larger Fluval might be just slightly too long for my tank (122cm) so I'd have to get the smaller unit which is for 90cm+ tanks whereas the largest Interpet unit should fit inside the hood.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these units? What's my best option given the sizing? I'm open to other suggestions as long as they'll fit inside the hood.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lukes (10 Sep 2017)

Hi there, I have 2 tri spec LED Units over a Roma 125, I love the colours they produce but I don't use the hood As i threw it away once I got the units but I recall my units were quite expensive and for your tank I'd say really expensive.
The size recommended for my Roma fits nicely in/ on top of the aquarium so feel free to ask questions regarding the tri spec but regarding the hood I couldn't comment on sorry.
Luke.


----------



## PBM3000 (10 Sep 2017)

The largest Fluval F&P (59w) _will_ fit inside a Roma 240, sat on the inner lip. You need to do some pushing/bending to shorten the mounts but it will fit. The only problem is that it's totally incompatible with the Roma canopy so you'd need to devise an alternative hood such as glass, walled polycarbonate or acrylic. Another consideration is that when the F&P is mounted that close to the water, there's a 'dark zone' front and back of about four inches. Won't affect plants but fish near the surface aren't well illuminated. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Millns84 (11 Sep 2017)

Thank you both.

I should have mentioned it but the tank I have is actually the Roma 240 LED, so I think the standard hood should fit as the standard (useless) LED does sit on the inner lip.

It's a shame about the 'dark zone' you mention, I suppose I'd have that issue with the Tri-Spec unit too?

Am I right in thinking that the Fluval unit will be superior given that the larger size will fit?


----------



## ian_m (11 Sep 2017)

Any of these any good ?
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html


----------



## Millns84 (13 Sep 2017)

ian_m said:


> Any of these any good ?
> https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html



These look really good but pretty hard to source?

Would they fit inside the hood? They look quite bulky.


----------



## ian_m (14 Sep 2017)

Millns84 said:


> These look really good but pretty hard to source?


Just buy them online and they arrive ?



Millns84 said:


> Would they fit inside the hood? They look quite bulky.


They hang on lip of the tank and if fitted with reflectors all the light will go in the tank. Contact iQuatics and ask them which size will suit your tank.


----------



## Millns84 (14 Sep 2017)

ian_m said:


> Just buy them online and they arrive ?.



I usually prefer to "have a look" before I buy so was I looking for local stockists. When I got my Aquasky, we had it open in the LFS going through the cloudy day and thunderstorm settings lol.

I'll drop them a line either way, it looks interesting as I could fit whatever LED tubes I want but I'm assuming it'll get pricey quickly!

Are the Aquael Leddy Slim units any good? Looks like they'd go straight into the T8 fittings they come with adaptors. I see they do a specific plant version but it seems a bit too good to be true for the price.


----------



## ian_m (14 Sep 2017)

Millns84 said:


> Are the Aquael Leddy Slim units any good?


I would avoid any LED units that don't give a lumen value.

Also most T8 replacement LED (and T5) units only give T8 light output (or less ). I have not found a replacement T5 LED tube that comes anywhere near the light output of a proper T5 HO tube.

The best T5 LED so far I have found, though not T5 shaped, but uses T5 tube holders so can be retrofitted, are the Aquatlantis units.

http://www.aquatlantis.com/index.php?id=355&tbl=registos
Available here for £200 each.
https://www.aquaristikshop.com/aquaristic/Aquatlantis-Easy-LED-Universal-Freshwater/628500/
The 115cm would probably fit a Roma 240 and is 5400 lumens (compared to 4600 lumens for a T5 HO).

The problem is most cheaper LED units are quite poor lumen output. A proper decent lumen output (compared to T5 HO tubes) requires decent LED's and decent electronics and thus cant be done cheaply.


----------



## Millns84 (14 Sep 2017)

Blimey, I'd be looking at over £550.00 including a dual light bar - I might as well look at a TMC iLumenair 1200 which would cost the same.

I just saw that the 115cm version produces 4519 lumens and the 120cm version 5388. Either way, both produce more than the Fluval's 4250 lumens so I'm wondering if I could grab a single and fit it inside the hood?


----------



## ian_m (14 Sep 2017)

Millns84 said:


> than the Fluval's 4250 lumens


What Fluval Akasky is that ? The 91-122cm version suitable for Roma 240 is a piddly 1850 lumens, which is less than a 1200mm T8 at 2900 lumens (and T5 at 4600 lumens).

For reference here is a T5 HO 1200mm tube @ 4450 lumens.
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/linear-fluorescent-tubes/7117082/


----------



## Millns84 (15 Sep 2017)

ian_m said:


> What Fluval Akasky is that ? The 91-122cm version suitable for Roma 240 is a piddly 1850 lumens, which is less than a 1200mm T8 at 2900 lumens (and T5 at 4600 lumens).
> 
> For reference here is a T5 HO 1200mm tube @ 4450 lumens.
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/linear-fluorescent-tubes/7117082/



The Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 59w is 4250 lumens, which was originally one of my options as well as the Interpet Tri-Spec but I can't find any info on its output.


----------



## ian_m (15 Sep 2017)

You are right the Fluval Fresh & Plant is quite a decent LED, even coming near T5 HO in light output. That is a lot of light, but is not 122cm too big for a Roma 240 ?

As no one has answered your original question, LED lighting in original Roma hood, one assume no one has done it.

You could DIY inside the existing hood using LED's arrays and suitable LED drivers.

I have seen (somewhere ??) where someone manager to squeeze 6 T5 LED (or T8) tubes in his existing hood. Whilst the individual LED tubes are not as bright as T5 HO tubes, the fact that you can get them right next to each other without overheating or needing reflectors and you can mix different length to fill the hood, is an interesting way to go.


----------



## Millns84 (15 Sep 2017)

ian_m said:


> That is a lot of light, but is not 122cm too big for a Roma 240 ?.



That was part of my original question and someone did say that the 122cm unit would fit with a bit of modification.

That said, the Aquatlantis light you posted earlier in the thread (the 115cm) is the same price and has slightly more output so it seems like a no brainer as it'll definitely fit. Come to think of it, if the Fluval 122cm can fit inside the hood, then I'm assuming the Aquatlantis 120cm would and that's even better.

It's a shame that I've not been able to find any info on the output of the Interpet unit but the Aquatlantis definitely seems like the best option at the moment.


----------



## Millns84 (16 Sep 2017)

I'm still weighing up my options and have noticed that the Juwel Helialux has an output of 6750 lumens.

I haven't seen a lot of info on the Juwel unit, but assume it'll fit as it's designed for the Rio 240 which is practically the same dimensions as my Roma 240.


----------

